# how many shoot your fingers bow sightless?



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

barebow shooter here get rid of them sights they only get in your way:wink:


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Ive shot sights but enjoy barebow a lot more for one I dont have to worry about hitting my sights or the serving on my peep moving or my release misfiring when im not ready. Ive seen my cousin get punched in the face because of a release malfunction. Id suggest you shoot the Martin barebow too a lot less to worry about IMO.


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

The hardest part of sightless shooting is getting the arrow down close to your hand.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I practice a lot without a sight, but for any competition I will use one.

Practicing without a sight allows me to concentrate better on my form.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I have found it's difficult to find a bow to shoot fingers with and get a good release. If you have one, hang on to it! I shoot barebow alot cause I enjoy it more but usually when I hunt I use sights. Just alot more accurate. I will keep practicing with my Razor though and if I can get good enough I will hunt with it.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*how many shoot your fingers bow sightless*

Hey MD 725, use your compound without a sight, you can get very good with a little practice. I have been sightless for most of 34 years and have done very well in national and Sectional competition and a mighty fine hunter as well I went back to sightless about midway this summer, just needed a clicker (barebow style). You will get more out of your shooting this way... Besides you have the best Bow on the Market.. Get a Septer4 you won't regret it..


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I specifically got my Martin Slayer to shoot fingers and no sights.

As the cable quards are slightly higher on Martins than most bows it gives me a quick refernce check for distance to help me control the height of the arrow.

I have never had a problem with lefts and rigths as I anchor high and "gun barrell" the arrow.

I have not had the time recently to seriously play with this bow but shooting fingers and no sights is about as much fun with a bow as possible:darkbeer:


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

I shoot bowhunter IFAA style , single anchor no sights and a short stabiliser . 

Best fun I've had in years of shooting . Back to my beginings !!

Use a solid anchor find your point on distance and figure out a gap system that works for you 

it can be very accurate once you understand it , just shot 370 out of 400 in comp last weekend Paper animal targets 6-55yds unknown distances


----------



## monsterdawg725 (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks for everything everyone i appreciate it i think im just gonna stick with it sightless for awhile it is as yall have said quite fun.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I would think that "Gun-Barreling" the arrow, and using 3-under with a high anchor would be the way to go...I shot this way for a bit this spring...experimenting with arrow weights, and lengths, and getting the bow to shoot to a "Point-On" that is the average distance that You will be shooting is the way to go...I think that it would be a great way to shoot for hunting on the ground...I set my recurve up to shoot bullet holes in paper, and still be "Point-On" at about 27 yards....This worked out pretty good for the thick Southern Ohio deer woods...Works pretty darn good for local 3-D shoots also....Even a slow compound should be kinda tough to get a hunting distance Point-On, though...Good Luck, and let "US" know how it works out for You......Take care...Harperman


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i don't, but do shoot better groups blank baling with my eyes closed than i do with a scope and eyes open . hmmm!!! maybe you're on to something,,i'll have to try it .


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

So much fun to hunt with a bow without sights. I've got both, but the experiences with the barebow are by far my favorite.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Good luck on your adventure. It will take practice to be consistent. I shot a compound barebow as a kid, mostly gap style. I switched to a recurve 20 years ago and shot more fluid and instinctive. This year, primarly due to a shoulder surgery, I switched back to the ol' Provantage compound. I am shooting somewhat of a gap again. Develop a system that works with the bow you are shooting. You may find that you change the aiming method between recurve and compound. Best of luck.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

*sights.....*

.....sights are for guns.:wink:


----------



## MikeyS (Mar 24, 2006)

I switched from a recurve this year. I just purchased a Hoyt 38 Pro with the 3000 limbs, and can shoot it instinctive with great accuracy. I will no doubt be hunting with it this fall.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

This is my first year of shooting with sights of 20 years of shooting. I learnt to shoot that was and still pull out one of my old compounds to do it. My hunting rig has sights and I like it better now that way.


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

Reading this thread makes me mourn my aging eyes. Got glasses for permenent wear this year and screwed my instinctive shooting style up (changed my anchor point dramatically), so have sights of one kind or another on all three of my hunting bows this season.

I have tried several "sightless" aiming systems over the years and enjoyed my version of instictive the best (was actually arc shooting I think), but had the greastest accuracy with 3-under gap-shooting. If have more time next year and can work something out for my two new eyes, will try to go back to one of those two.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Instinctive?*

I love to shoot flying geese and ducks shooting fingers and instinctive. I did instinctive shoting in the 50s and 60s. and got weaned on it. As my eyes got worse I went to sight pins on my compound, but even now I still shoot instinctive on my recurves as Fred Bear showed me how personally!!!!!!!!!


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

archer_nm said:


> Hey MD 725, use your compound without a sight, you can get very good with a little practice. I have been sightless for most of 34 years and have done very well in national and Sectional competition and a mighty fine hunter as well I went back to sightless about midway this summer, just needed a clicker (barebow style). You will get more out of your shooting this way... Besides you have the best Bow on the Market.. Get a Septer4 you won't regret it..


Hey Bob hows it going ?glad to see someone here from Albuq. how did u do for the summer league at SCBA?


----------

